# Reo Mini - A Noobs Review



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

Apologies for the attachment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (13/3/14)

Awesome stuff @vaalboy ! Great review. I feel exactly the same. PEOPLE, JUST DO IT!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Very nice honest review there @vaalboy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

Thanks @TylerD Its the best vaping investment I could have made.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (13/3/14)

Thanks for the new avatar @johanct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Like your new avatar @vaalboy ! (I forgot to copy wright it)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for the new avatar @johanct



You're welcome @vaalboy - any Woody Reo guys feeling grumpy, here's one for the taking


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

Great review, @vaalboy. Love the new avatar too. Reos Rock!


----------



## BhavZ (13/3/14)

Brilliant review @vaalboy ! Thank you for sharing your experience with us and I must say I am now very very interested in getting my hands on my very own reo once funds allow.


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

If Reos Rock then what about Elvis?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/14)

johanct said:


> If Reos Rock then what about Elvis?
> 
> View attachment 2001


He did too, and some peeps believe he still does!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/14)

Great review. Makes us plebs wonder even more what we are missing out on. 

Why do I get this feeling we are going to see @Rob Fisher with a REO vape mail soon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

Hang on @ShaneW , the Afriville Tokolosh is on its way, it will make any Reo an ancient device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RIEFY (13/3/14)

my next step was to order the copper mini. but the damn tokolosh looks too good so im holding back till then

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Super review @vaalboy 

I liked how you wrote. Both the good with the minor negatives. Glad you found vaping nirvana. 

I have a question for you, do you want a Grand now? Or are you happy with the Mini?


----------



## vaalboy (14/3/14)

Silver said:


> Super review @vaalboy
> 
> I liked how you wrote. Both the good with the minor negatives. Glad you found vaping nirvana.
> 
> I have a question for you, do you want a Grand now? Or are you happy with the Mini?



Thanks @Silver. I doubt I'll go for a grand as the mini is nice and small. Very content for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Im trying to decide between the two. 

Only problem is that if i cant make a good decision i fear i am gonna have to get both


----------



## Andre (14/3/14)

Silver said:


> Im trying to decide between the two.
> 
> Only problem is that if i cant make a good decision i fear i am gonna have to get both


Solomon!


----------

